
Made by Immigrants - mangoman
http://www.madebyimmigrants.org/
======
cjbenedikt
why not launch these companies outside US in first place....then you wouldn't
have to bother

------
savethefuture
Why not employ the people of your own country and help them. As opposed to
hiring foreigners and bringing them to the US, what ever happened to
supporting your country first?

~~~
gukov
Your comment reminded me of the 'Immigration, World Poverty, and Gumballs'
presentation. Really eye opening.

~~~
savethefuture
Spot on my friend, everyone should look that up, and wake up to the reality of
what is really happening.

------
cjbenedikt
[https://fundersclub.com/blog/2017/02/01/each-immigrant-
funde...](https://fundersclub.com/blog/2017/02/01/each-immigrant-fundersclub-
founder-creates-159-us-jobs/)

